# HYSIDE's HUGE DISCOUNTS!!



## Hyside Inflatables

Attention Private Boaters:

This year, HYSIDE is doing things a little different. We're looking to appeal to all you boaters out there shopping for your next toy. For 2013, we're slashing retail prices AND for those of you who Pre-Season for 2013, we're offering FREE SHIPPING to the lower 48. 

Yes, killer durability, killer prices and FREE shipping on ALL HYSIDE MODELS. The Mini-Me, Mini-Max, PaddleCat, Outfitter Series or Pro, you name it.


Check out the attached pricing PDF and place your order before Oct. 31st to take advantage of this offer!

20% deposit required on Pre-Season orders, balance due prior to shipping. Shipping dates are between Mid April - August 2013.


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

This just in! To go along with our 2013 Private Boater Pre-Season deal, if you are a California resident, we're covering the sales tax!! (all other states are not subject to sales tax anyway, as we ship out of California)

Offer ends Oct. 31st


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

*Only 2 weeks left!!*

Only 2 weeks left to get the best production space for 2013! Don't pass this up!

CLICK HERE for details!


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

1 week left till Halloween (and the deadline for FREE shipping on your new HYSIDE!)

Call us! 760-376-3723


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

*Deadline pushed back!! But don't wait!!*

Now's the time to get the boat the way you want it! 

For 2013, we're building the Mini-Max in the following colors:

Blue
Yellow
Green
White
Gray
Orange
NEO—New Neoprene Mini-Max (Black color)


Call us about other models and colors being produced for 2013!

The deadline has also been extended, but the longer you wait, the longer you will have to wait for your boat. Current earliest delivery is May 2013, so don't wait!

Last Chance deadline is Dec. 15th to get:

- Up to 18% from 2012 Pricing

- FREE Freight

- No Sales Tax 



Call us with any questions! 800-868-5987


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

Just about 2 weeks left till the deadline! Production space is still available on certain models, let us know what you're interested in! 

Last chance to get FREE freight on your new 2013 HYSIDE!


----------

